# Single mum wants to emigrate to Canada



## Moose (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi There,
I am a single mum of two children. I have a degree in Micro biology and I am currently undertaking a Masters in Animal Welfare.

I had begun the process of applying for emigration to Canada with my partner but now we have seperated.

What are my chances as a single mum? This is not a whim I have been wanting to emigrate to Canada for many years now but I am increasingly frustrated with the fact that as a single mum it seems near impossible.
I am aware of the relocation companies that are available and have attended many of the emigrate fairs in the UK. Does anybody have any advise specific for single parents/recommendations etc?

ANY HELP OR ADVISE TO HELP ME REALISE MY DREAM MOST GRATEFULLY RECEIVED


----------



## Loki117 (May 9, 2008)

Moose said:


> Hi There,
> I am a single mum of two children. I have a degree in Micro biology and I am currently undertaking a Masters in Animal Welfare.
> 
> I had begun the process of applying for emigration to Canada with my partner but now we have seperated.
> ...




Hey Moose,

You may have issues with your child in terms of access for your partner. However if you have sole custody with no visitation rights you might be ok. Also the best way to get a visa would be with a job offer as they are going to need to see that you can support both you and your child(ren) from the minute you arrive in Canada.

I hope someone else can help you more but I wanted to give you the info that I had.


----------

